# Who needs to get their truck ready for the beach?



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

My dad and mom started their own customizing shop near Martinsburg, WV. It's called F&D Custom Truck and Trailer. They do everything from trailers, hitches, and bed covers/caps, to lift kits tires, etc. As well as vehicle repairs of all types.
He is a mechanic by trade for over 25years.
He and I just did lift kits on his Silverado and my Jeep Wrangler.
As a start up business, he's offering substantial discounts in order to build a customer base. Even further discounts given to people I refer to them. If you need anything for your trucks let me know or give them a call. 
304-258-0735. 
-Chris


----------

